# Unable to run 3Dmark/PCmark



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi all.
I dont know if i have posted in the right place or not.
Problem is when loading up 3Dmark/PCmark, they freeze the computer when loading, and i have to manually restart.
I have all latest drivers installed. 3Dmark/PCmark have hotfixes installed. AND i tried renameing one of the .DLL files as suggested.
I am completely snookered as to what to do.:4-dontkno
My specs are:

E2180 @ 3.2
9600GT
X-FI TITANIUM FATAL1TY 
OCZ 2GB PLATINUM. 
OCZ STEALTH XSTREAM 600W 
WINDOWS XP PRO SP3 and ALL UPDATES.

Please help guys/gals.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would trying testing your memory .......... use memtest86 bootable DOS utility ........ check your memory for 2 hours each stick ........ only test one stick of memory at a time


----------

